# planting bee bee seeds



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't know much about them, but i believe you have to refrigerate the seeds for a something like 1-3 months in order to get them to germinate properly. you simulating winter conditions. a fair number of trees are this way. I think i saw a post a while ago about this. it was either Odfrank, or maybe oldtimer that was selling seedlings. they would know the answer I'll bet.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

Seed dormancy is complex. Some seeds have a chemical in their seed coat that prohibits germination, some have a water impermeable coat, some have an immature embryo that needs to mature. All of these are eliminated over time. Take the seeds and put them in moist peat moss, and store in the refrigerator for 3-6 months. Keep them moist, but not soggy wet. If you use paper towels instead the seeds will mold. Really tough seeds need to be frozen and thawed several times. Immature embryos can take 1- several years. Junipers will not germinate until after the second winter.
Dave


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I use slightly moist sand and six to ten weeks is enough. I start in January for a late March or early April sowing. This year I started much later, only stratified a month, still had decent germination, but not as good as a two month stratification. Also, shorter growing season, so the trees are not as tall by winter.


----------



## Luckybees (Jul 26, 2013)

odfrank, I've had people tell me that they need light to germinate---is this true? If so do you put the seeds on top of the soil and keep moist? I did stratify the 20 seeds for 30 days and planted about 1/4" deep and only had two germinate. I might just have gotten bad seeds. Thanks for your help---I'm starting them in the house and by spring my wife will want to kill me.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I just rake them into the surface. I don't think the seed has good shelf life. They should not be inside during the winter. They need to go dormant.


----------



## Luckybees (Jul 26, 2013)

If I order seeds now and stratify for two months then plant inside that takes me to germination in November. They would need to stay in house until May 1st. in Iowa---that makes them at least 5 months old when they get planted outside. Will this work or should I let them stay cool stratifying a couple more months? Does it hurt anything to let them stay cool longer? The couple that are already up I'll just put in my garage this winter[stays around 30 degrees] to let them go dormant. Thanks again, Mark


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Work with the natural growth seasons. Stratify in winter, sow in spring. It is an outdoor tree, grow it out doors. Mother Nature knows best.


----------

